# How to get to Keppel Hill Resovor?



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I am looking for the hiking trail.

Want to get outside.


----------



## sgporc (May 14, 2012)

This reservoir doesn't seem that interesting to me.

Have you heard of the shinto shrine at macritchie reservoir? that would be interesting to explore too. google syonan jinja...


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

sgporc said:


> Have you heard of the shinto shrine at macritchie reservoir? that would be interesting to explore too. google syonan jinja...


Yes! One of my colleges has promised to take me.

I was thinking of the Keppel reservoir only because it is a bit "off the beaten path" as we say in the West.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

From what I know you gotta head north from the road next to Seah Im food center

I used to hike that area from Normanton park / Kent ridge, but never saw this Reservoir ..size of three tennis court they say?


----------

